# What's the texture of quiche supposed to be like?



## Jase (Mar 19, 2013)

I made quiche for the first time the other day. I wasn't super sure what to expect, since I had never had "real" quiche before, only "fake" quiche made by relatives, and by fake quiche I mean eggs in a baking dish with no crust.

I like the idea of quiche because it's a) inexpensive, b) relies mostly on staple ingredients, and c) has a lot of variation possibilities. The problem I had with my quiche was the texture. The eggy part was almost gelatinous and definitely not completely solid. Even after I put it back in the oven for 20 minutes on top of what the recipe called for, it was still pretty gooey. I didn't mind this texture, but my wife couldn't stand it.

My question is: is this what quiche is supposed to be like or did I just get a weird recipe? Should I just bake it for longer?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 19, 2013)

Quiche should be just set, not dry or wet. It's hard to explain the exact mouth feel but I would say creamy, melt in the mouth but not gooey.

If you prefer a dryer quiche just bake it longer.

I use half whole eggs and half egg yolks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 19, 2013)

Like a moist omelet, or egg foo young inside a flaky pie crust.  That;s my take on it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 19, 2013)

Quiche should not be gooey. It's basically a savory custard with other ingredients added to give it more substance. I would describe the ideal texture as being somewhere between a thick custard and an omelet.

Also, just like a pie, it should be allowed to cool before cutting it. This lets it set. Every slice of quiche I've had in France was served at room temperature. However, when we have it at home I usually cut it while it's still a little warm to the touch.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 19, 2013)

The texture, for me, should be fluffy, puffed and baked until the top is golden brown. Did you preheat your oven? I baked at a high altitude (on vacation) once, & nothing came out as it should.


----------



## Jase (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay, thanks, everyone. I think I know what to try next time: bake it a little longer, plus let it cool to room temp before serving. I did preheat my oven, by the way. Always do!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 19, 2013)

Pretty much the same texture as brains.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 19, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Quiche should not be gooey. It's basically a savory custard with other ingredients added to give it more substance.* I would describe the ideal texture as being somewhere between a thick custard and an omelet.*
> .


 

Me too


----------



## CraigC (Mar 19, 2013)

What your relatives made wasn't a fake quiche, but a real Italian or Spanish frittata.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 20, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> Pretty much the same texture as brains.


 
MMMMM, you make it sound so yummy


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> MMMMM, you make it sound so yummy



my guess is no mayo has never actually had any brains.  the response was supposed to be for funny/shock value, however small minded.. lol. 

i agree with the omelette/custard idea, leaning towards the dry side, with chunks of softened extra ingredients like mushrooms, onions, etc.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 20, 2013)

buckytom said:


> my guess is no mayo has never actually had any brains. the response was supposed to be for funny/shock value, however small minded.. lol.
> 
> i agree with the omelette/custard idea, leaning towards the dry side, with chunks of softened extra ingredients like mushrooms, onions, etc.


 
I've had brains  I like them but I don't want quiche with that texture 

It was funny No Mayo, just pulling your leg!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2013)

brains are deliciously fattly, but nowhere near cooked eggs, runny or otherwise.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think that you mentioned the time/temp for your quiche. I assume that you cooked it in a pre-blind baked shell. For a 9" pan, 350 F for 35 mins works well for me, but I test it with a tooth pick to be sure.
Cheers.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha  I've had brains twice it was just a joke.  if brains were the texture of quiche or quiche were the texture of brains, I wouldn't eat either ever again.  Brain sandwiches mmmm


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2013)

that joke smarts! 

i am so smart, s-m-r-t!


----------



## Kevin Rayoni (Mar 20, 2013)

The texture should be of a velvet custard and the crust should be firm not hard.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't forget if u had a lot of cheese it may seem softer or wetter and less cooked in my experience


----------

